# Los Olivos (lagos De Fañabé II)



## Ochil17 (May 20, 2010)

Hello, has anyone stayed at Los Olivos in Tenerife recently.   I was searching the web to see if there was any news and found a website (www.sandandsea.es) that seems to indicate that it is owned by a company called Sand and Sea Resorts now.

Anyone know any more?


----------

